# video



## speedracer170 (Nov 25, 2004)

anyone have any good videos


----------



## speedracer170 (Nov 25, 2004)

come on someone has some good videos out there or know some good sites


----------



## Paul2x (Apr 5, 2004)

i do  :fluffy:


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

For some sweet videos go to www.ka-t.org and look at other videos or 240 videos. on the other videos they have a couple of skylines racing each other and stuff hope that helps.


----------



## ak47m203 (Apr 24, 2005)

how about this....


http://www.exvitermini.com/movies/nagflyby.mpg


http://www.exvitermini.com/movies/nag315.mpg


http://www.nsxprime.com/Gallery/multimedia/nissan_gtr_vspec-nsx_type_s.mpg


----------



## kazyn (May 1, 2005)

315km/h !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

